# plastic bottle cap



## johnwayne (Jun 9, 2007)

my dog just ate a plastic 20 ounce water bottle cap. will he be okay? please stop ignoring me, i'm scared


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

No, he won't be okay. Now take your dog to a vet and prove me wrong.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Please take your dog to a vet, NOW! Its a plastic bottle cap, plastic is not digestible. It could cause a blockage on his/her intestines and cause major problems. So get to a vet ASAP!


----------



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

my dog chews these cups all the time, he also swallows pieces of it, it isn,t digestable, he pukes them out shortly after chewing, sometimes he swallows plactis things, pukes them out, when i did renovation in my app. my dog sewed up and swallowed pieces of base molding, electical nut cups, wires, what went thru his digestive sys he pooped, what didn,t he puked out, don,t worry too much, nor underestimate nature either, their body knows how to dispose of bad things, thou sometimes it can,t, but uless your dog swallowed socks, or plastic bag, or something big, i wouldn,t worry about it. little bottle cup, he'll puke out.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

LeRoy's favorite thing in the whole world is plastic 2-liter bottles. When it's hot out, I fill it up with water and freeze it so it's nice and cold, that way when he bites it, cold water cools him off.A couple times, he has eatten the cap and he has always pooped it or puked it out. Is your dog big or small?

If your dog stops eating or drinking or hasn't pooped in a while (or just not acting like himself) then start getting worried.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry, but if you're that scared you should be calling the vet's office not posting on the internet. Just my opinion...


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

agree 100% with previous post.
When something with my dogs even so much as causes a worry, I call or go to the vet. I usually post things here when I am waiting test results.
Honestly.
If your dog does pass or puke up the cap, good.
But what if it doesnt? what if you end up with an obstruction? How guilty would you feel that you spent more time on the internet with people who couldnt do anything to help you in any way shape or form as apposed to going to a vet?
I honestly believe if you are this concerned, you should have already been to the vet.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

chucky said:


> i wouldn,t worry about it. little bottle cup, he'll puke out.


This is why this thread is going to be closed and why we will be closing all threads about potential vet emergencies as quickly as they appear.

We don't know if the dog is a miniature dachshund or a bull mastiff - if it's 2 months old or ten yeras old. We can't possibly say, "Don't worry. Be happy"


----------

